# AngelFins in the GTA on December 8th



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

We will be in the GTA on December the 8th. 
There have been a few new things since our last trip. 
We received a shipment of ADA products and plants last week.

We have following fish for sale:

Pygmy cories
Small orange koi angelfish 
Adult orange koi angelfish - Male

AquaClear Power Filters and Power Media are 10% OFF this month.

We added a several new products to our website:


Vita Chem - water soluble vitamin formula
Indian Almond Leaves - pack of 10 Grade A leaves - $3.00
Dymax IQ3 - very cute nano tank, perfect size for keeping shrimps or bettas
Hikari Bio-Pure Frozen Brine Shrimp 4 oz. Flat Pack 

Hikari Bio-Pure Frozen Brine Shrimp 16 oz. Flat Pack  
California Frozen Blackworms (cube tray) 6 oz.
California Frozen Blackworms (flat pack) 1lb
[*][URL="http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=21_28254&products_id=848"]Piscine Energetics Mysis Shrimp 40 oz. Flat Pack

[/URL]

You can submit your orders by either PM, email or through our website.

And here is the list of our stops:

B - 9:45 a.m Carpool parking lot - 401 and Regional Road 25 (Milton)
 C - 10:15 a.m. Starbucks - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd (Mississauga)
 D - 11:00 a.m. Future Shop - Weston Rd and highway 401
 E - 11:45 a.m. Chapters - Kennedy Rd and highway 401 (Kennedy Commons)
 F - 12:30 p.m. Swiss Chalet - Whites Rd and highway 401 (Pickering)









View Larger Map


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
Is there any chance of adding a stop at Winston Churchill and the 401 @ 10:00am? I'm looking to spend around $100.
Please let me know.
--
Paul


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> Hi,
> Is there any chance of adding a stop at Winston Churchill and the 401 @ 10:00am? I'm looking to spend around $100.
> Please let me know.
> --
> Paul


We can meet you at Staples (3135 Argentia Road) at Winston Churchill and the 401 at 10 a.m.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

jarmilca said:


> We can meet you at Staples (3135 Argentia Road) at Winston Churchill and the 401 at 10 a.m.


Great thanks. I'll place my order today and see you Saturday.
--
Paul


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

For those of you that are interested in purchasing some products from us and you haven't submitted your order yet, please do so by *Friday December 7th* (at the latest by 10 p.m.). 
Thanks.


----------

